# Valk 3 Corner disassembly



## MattyAB (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I've been looking into modding my own Valk M, but I realized I actually don't know how to disassemble the corners in the Valk. The edges are fine, they just slide apart, but the corners are weird - Do you have to pull the base of the piece from the cap, then the three pieces can come apart? Or is there some other weird mechanism for disassembly? The image on the cubicle's page shows the the end coming apart from the three stickered pieces:







But I'm afraid to try to do this with too much force, as I don't want to break my cube...

Is there any special way to take the corners apart? Or is it just to pull the end off?

Thanks!


----------



## h2f (Dec 27, 2016)

Bring out the piece in the foot of the corner. It's easy.


----------



## MattyAB (Dec 27, 2016)

Great, thanks. For people's reference, I would recommend sticking something in one of the holes in the end of the piece, to lever it out so you can pop the end out and take the pieces apart.


----------

